# Kaymer Sacks His Caddie.



## britzie (Apr 25, 2011)

Seems a bit strange considering the success they’ve had together but Martin Kaymer has sacked his Scottish caddie, Craig Connelly.


----------



## FrogsHair (Mar 4, 2010)

I wonder if Fanny Sunesson will leave Stenson. He's not playing well right now, and maybe he and Fanny should make a change. Then again, she is a pretty loyal caddie, so maybe not. I think she and Kaymer have a (golfing) past history. :dunno:


----------

